# 21st Century Classical



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

PeterFromLA said:


> Good thread idea.
> 
> Regarding composers active since 2000, and still living, my dozen or so favorites are Gyorgy Kurtag, Pascal Dusapin, Tristan Murail, Marc-Andre Dalbavie, Valentin Silvestrov, Pawel Szymanski, Hans Abrahamsen, Thomas Ades, Unsuk Chin, Julia Wolfe, Sofia Gubaidulina, Kaija Saariaho, and Anna Thorvaldsdottir. I also enjoy the music of Philip Glass, Steve Reich, Per Norgard, Harrison Birtwistle, John Adams, Magnus Lindberg, and John Zorn, but their more recent output doesn't interest me as much as the other composers I've named.


----------

